# MF65 - oil leaking out of back wheel



## DHeraud (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello all!

Recently purchased a Massey Ferguson 65 and it's been running great, disced and cultivated and mowed in the field with it this fall. Last time I used it though, I noticed oil on the right-hand back tire assembly (see pictures). Now this is the first tractor I ever bought; I'm a bit of a newbie on maintenance, so bear with me.

Is this oil used for the brakes? If not what is it's use, and how do I check the level and make sure there's enough in there?

I'm also not sure why it's leaking in the first place...? Is there a washer or gasket around these parts? I took a look but couldn't quite see the origin of the leak.



https://www.dropbox.com/s/6enr8c5u7oac7sf/20141026_174847.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y4e0i9fe3skvek3/20141026_174857.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ore86n9632umh3t/20141026_174943.jpg?dl=0


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with the MF65 however, If you have oil coming out of the wheel area, I would be willing to speculate an axle seal is leaking. Just as with a straight rear automotive axle, The axle shaft has a oil seal which keeps the differential fluid from leaking out around the axle into the rear brake shoes.

With the pictures you have included, It looks as if the liquid is leaking out of the wheel rim. If so, The liquid is added to the rear wheels for weight. The rim looks a little corroded around the valve stem. Is it just how the picture appears or is it indeed, Corroded around the valve stem?


----------



## DHeraud (Sep 12, 2014)

ftorleans1 said:


> I'm not too familiar with the MF65 however, If you have oil coming out of the wheel area, I would be willing to speculate an axle seal is leaking. Just as with a straight rear automotive axle, The axle shaft has a oil seal which keeps the differential fluid from leaking out around the axle into the rear brake shoes.
> 
> With the pictures you have included, It looks as if the liquid is leaking out of the wheel rim. If so, The liquid is added to the rear wheels for weight. The rim looks a little corroded around the valve stem. Is it just how the picture appears or is it indeed, Corroded around the valve stem?


Thanks for the info. There has been some repair around the valve by the previous owner as it had corroded (both sides), which I hear is somewhat typical on these tractors. I'll wipe it all down and try and get a better sense of where the leak is coming from. Will post again soon.


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

DHeraud said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This oil leak isn't from your breaks it is from the hydraulics as this tractor has dry disc breaks and to make sure u have enough oil in the back end of your 65 you should check the dipstick located under the leaver for your lift arms (behind your right foot when in driving position).


----------

